# need help connecting all components in my home cinema



## running_aim (Sep 24, 2012)

I have the following equipment, but have not managed to set it up correctly:

1) primare A.30.3 amplifier
2) primare P 30 processor
3) micromega dvd player
3) symphonic line RG2 MK3 pre amplifier
4) symphonic line RG1 MK3
5) symphonic line cd player
6) speakers (5.1) triangle ventis 222 
7) hantarex plasma monitor

Please can you help me with a diagram or a brief explanation on how to set it all up and connect them with each other.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the Shack, have you looked at this post here?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

First off - Welcome to HTS! :wave:

Tony pointed out a great resource for setting up your system - any questions, let us know. We are here to help! :bigsmile:


----------



## running_aim (Sep 24, 2012)

thank you very much for your fast replies.
I had not checked the link you posted, however i did and i did not really understand what i need to do. I believe (might be mistaken) that my situation is a bit more complicated.
The reason for that is that i have two systems, one that is for music and another that is for video. The music system is connected to the front two speakers and the video system to the rest (rear, front, sub). There are two amps and the sub has its own amp as well. Thus i am not even sure about how i should connect the speakers.
I will upload some photos of the video system, hoping it will help.


----------



## running_aim (Sep 24, 2012)

these are some photos of the equipment i have


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, so on the top photo is the processor, everything must go through that first.
Seeing as the processor has "main outputs" you need to run your rca cables from them to your "line in" on the sub (just use the left input). Run the front left and right and the centre speaker line outs to your 3 channel amp that will be used to power those speakers. If you have a second two channel amp run that to power the rears unless its more power than the 3 channel amp then use it to power the main left and right.
Does this make sense so far?


----------



## running_aim (Sep 24, 2012)

yes that makes sense. As the two channel has more power, the front speakers will be connected to that and the rest to the three channel.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

yes correct 

You can plug the DVD player audio into the optical or coaxial digital input of the processor as well.
The big challenge is the processor does not handle video very well as it does not do component or HDMI. Does your display have enough video inputs that you can go directly to it?


----------



## running_aim (Sep 24, 2012)

as all the equipment is quite old, the monitor can be connected with vga, s-video and with wires (blue,red green as seen on the dvdplayer)


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Anything with s-video or lower can still go through the processor but your DVD player should go direct to the display for best image quality.


----------



## running_aim (Sep 24, 2012)

ok that can be done. However my main issue is how to connect my processor with my amp. As you can see the amp has three inputs that are supposed to be connected with the processor (if i am not mistaken). And in order for the speakers and the processor settings to be made will i not have to connect the display to the processor as well?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

to connect the processor with the amp you use the outputs labeled line outs, on the back of the processor. You will see front L & R, Rear L & R, Centre and Sub out.


----------



## running_aim (Sep 24, 2012)

ok. Thank you very much for all the help. I will give it a try and let you know. Do i need to turn on the amp on the sub or not?And do i connect anything else to it or just the one wire that will go to the processor?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For the sub just the one rca from the processor to the "L" input on the sub is all you need. the sub has its own built in amp so other then plugging in the power your good to go.


----------



## running_aim (Sep 24, 2012)

thank you very much for you help!!


----------



## running_aim (Sep 24, 2012)

i connected everything as you said, but for some reason i have no sound. I have connected the dvd players audio to the digital input on the processor.Any ideas


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

does the processor have a setup menu? it may be on screen only. I would check to see if you have the inputs assigned correctly and there may be some other audio settings that need adjustment


----------



## running_aim (Sep 24, 2012)

the processor does have a setup menu that is on screen. I will check and see whether there is some option. Are you sure there is nothing else that might be needed to be connected?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

That should be all you need, but as I have never seen or used that specific unit maybe look on line to see if there is a manual available for download.


----------



## running_aim (Sep 24, 2012)

i have done that but the manual was not straight forward as it only mentions what each port is. Thank you!!


----------

